# Birthday Thread!



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine-September 12th

DH- March 7th

Kute Kitten-October 2nd

Peanut- August 23rd


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine-October 11th


----------



## Thewife (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine-May 3

Hubby-November 23

The boy-June 21

Bruiser-Halloween!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 9, 2009)

HaHa! Our pets have holiday birthdays!

Penny's is July 4th!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

mine is mar 12 th


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 9, 2009)

That is coming up shortly!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

yes this thurs.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 9, 2009)

My dear dad.  March 12th, 1916.  And---he was outside helping me with the cattle today.  He still feeds his calves corn twice a day with a bucket, and opens and closes gates for me as I feed the cows.  Still drives to town each day for morning coffee, and helps a lot of people who are younger than he is.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dad suffered most all of his 93rd birthday with stomach flu.  He had a small party scheduled at his favorite cafe, where he had bought coffee and cookies for his friends, but since his tummy was so upset, he had to leave early.  Get well soon, and many happy returns dad!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 13, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Dad suffered most all of his 93rd birthday with stomach flu.  He had a small party scheduled at his favorite cafe, where he had bought coffee and cookies for his friends, but since his tummy was so upset, he had to leave early.  Get well soon, and many happy returns dad!


Sorry to hear about his being ill! That flu going around is nasty, from what I've heard!

Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 13, 2009)

its no fun being sick on your birthday.


----------

